# Red and White brand Air compressor



## bbud (Dec 14, 2009)

I bought an air compressor this weekend and I can't find any information online about it. Has anyone got any info on a air compressor made by the *Red and White Manufacturing Company?*


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Can you post a pic? Air compressors are so many different colors and different schemes used over the years.


----------



## bbud (Dec 14, 2009)

I will post a picture soon. I disassembled the compressor to clean and repaint it in the exact same colors. I will take the pictures before I repaint.


----------



## Grande (10 mo ago)




----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Grande 

This thread is from 2010.


----------

